# 1st and Last Call: RC Soup's Children's Miracle Network Benefit



## kevin107 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry to post this here, but we could use the support. Hopefully mods will have it in their hearts to leave this here for the few days we need to make the final push.

*We have an END date finally for the drawing, and it is in 6 SHORT DAYS! Winners will be picked on Dec. 11, 2012 and contacted via phone or email.*

As you guys know, I run RCSoup.com with the help of a few others (godofcable on here). This will be our 2nd benefit for CMNH. Last year we raised close to $1,600 with a Tamiya CR-01. This year we threw in everything we've built (some things aren't even posted yet), for a total of 8 prizes (total value over $4,500) in order to *really* help out the kids.

http://www.rcsoup.com/2012/10/rc-soups-2012-benefit-for-childrens-miracle-network/

You can order a Benefit Decal that we'll mail to you to show your support for the cause. For each decal purchased, it is 1 chance at a giveaway prize.


This year we have 8!!!! prizes.

*ZRP Diablo Modified Tamiya Clodbuster
*









*Retro (Stock-ish) Tamiya Clodbuster
*









*Axial EXO Terra Off-Road Buggy
*









*ECX Torment 2wd Short Course Truck
*









*ARRMA ADX-10 2wd 1/10 Buggy
*







*

ABC Hobby USA Genetic 1/12 Mini 4wd Touring Car
*









*ABC Hobby USA Grid 1/12 Mini FWD Touring Car
*









*Atomik Metal Mulisha Brian Deegan 1:18 Scale Ford Fiesta RC Rally Car
*









Decals are $5 or 5 Decals for $20. Shipping is $1. Every cent goes to help the organization.

See the post for full details. Any questions, feel free to ask!

http://www.rcsoup.com/2012/10/rc-soups-2012-benefit-for-childrens-miracle-network/
*
Read enough and want to help?*
To save time and take you right to where to purchase decals, click the link below.
http://www.rcsoup.com/store/#ecwid:category=3728758&mode=product&product=15922101


----------



## kevin107 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks to all who entered! Theres a few hours left if you want to get a last entry in. We are stopping sales at noon tomorrow.


----------

